
Ask HN: Would you pay for a sales course? - techeigh
Hey all, I&#x27;m a sales leader in SF, and professional sales consultant. I&#x27;ve been constantly asked by clients&#x2F;network to put together very specific online courses (technical founders that want to learn the basics of selling, recent sales hires that want to become the best on their team, etc).<p>Currently debating between launching for the 1st course:
* Breaking into Tech Sales
* Prospecting and Cold Calling
* Closing and Selling B2B SaaS
* Sales Management and Team Structure
* Sales 101 (general overview of a little of everything)<p>Question: Is there a sales subject you would like to learn about? Would you pay? Why or why not? Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
I think some combo of "Breaking into tech sales"; "Closing and Selling B2B
SaaS" and "Sales 101" would interest me.

